# 
?    ?     !
       ? 
³!   !     ,  - -.

----------


## V00D00People

:

----------

!
     ?     100 ?  ? 
  ,   ?   䳿?

----------


## admin

,    .
,    "" (  ', -  ),     ,      2 ,       -  .      ,       ,  ""     , ,  "",   "".     ""     3 ,    ,            3   !

----------

,, ,      500  500.
 ,  ,           :  .
       ?  .
,  ,  , 򳺿  ,  "   ,    .  .        ?
 .   ,    ?     , .  ?    ?
     " 㳿?

----------


## Uksus

?
- - .     ,   ...         ,      .          !!!    ?   ,    .       "".       , ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...       ?  .
> ,  ,  , 򳺿  ,  "   ,    .  .        ?
>  .   ,    ?     , .  ?    ?
>      " 㳿?

    http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/01/.../1000188a1.htm 
"     11         .      ..       (   ):     ." 

  ,      
       +         .   

> ,    .
> ,    "" (  ', -  ),     ,      2 ,       -  .      ,       ,  ""     , ,  "",   "".     ""     3 ,    ,            3   !

      -
  .  ,  
 .     ""?    
  .  http://ergosolo.ru/reviews/keyboards/japanese/ 
".... ,     ( )       .   NJStar Japanese WP (NJStar JP),    "  http://community.livejournal.com/all_japan/106493.html 
"...
 ,     ,      ""  3  ,   .
 !    .   ""   :     ,     . (    ""     ""   "-",    ).
     ,          (,   wa (わ),  ,   : 輪 (ring, hoop, circle), 和 (sum, harmony, peace), 羽 (counter for birds, counter for rabbits), 把 (counter for bundles), 環 (circle, ring, link, wheel, hoop, loop)  ..).
    ,  .     ,                        .
      -          ,          .      ,    ,          .
..."

----------


## laithemmer

> ,, ,      500  500.
>  ,  ,           :  .
>        ?  .
> ,  ,  , 򳺿  ,  "   ,    .  .        ?
>  .   ,    ?     , .  ?    ?
>      " 㳿?

      , .  , ! :)    ,  : "  ,  ,      ".        -     ....:lo:

----------

> ?   ,    .

   , ,  ?
       ?    ?    ,,     ?

----------


## Uksus

> , ,  ?
>        ?    ?    ,,     ?

     ?
     .     ,            ?
  - ,       ,  ,     . ,          .     .    ,    ,     ,    ,    ,   .

----------

- .    ?
 ,  ,      .  (  ),          : "     !  !".  ,      .

----------


## Uksus

> - .    ?
>  ,  ,      .  (  ),          : "     !  !".  ,      .

   
,          (-)?
     ,    .         .

----------

...
 .
     ?  ?

----------


## kobieta

> ...
>  .
>      ?  ?

  .
 ,    .

----------

,        !
   Photoshop?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> Photoshop?

    - 쳺 ,       .           ,      .

----------

,      Photoshop, .  .
     (   )      ?   ͳ      .    ,?

----------


## Maya

,     ... :)
,     ! :)   ,         ?  ,   ,    ,   ?   ?    ? (     ,     :),  ) ,     ,    .     ,    ,     !   ,     ,     ...    ,   ,     ,     ! 
ǲ.    ! :)

----------


## admin

,    .       ,    ,    ,     ,   .      .

----------


## Maya

,     ...     -    ,   ! :) ³  -        !
   ,   ,    ,   ,  ,  ,    , ,  .      ! :) ,  ...

----------

> ,         ?

        .  (    ? .  ,,             "  ,  ?".
          (  ) "  ,   .
  ,Maya,  ,      ,       .

----------

...
  .
  ,   -   "" (     㳿),  -,  "      .      ?   ?   ? 
 ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>   .
>   ,   -   "" (     㳿),  -,  "      .      ?   ?   ? 
>  ?

           .
        .   

> ,      Photoshop, .  .
>      (   )      ?   ͳ      .    ,?

  

  (  ,   ),
+    / .
   ,     
 ,         ,       .   ,      .
        .
    -   -
,     .
     ,     
,     - .
   -     
   .     :)

----------


## RAMM

> ...  ,   ,    ,   ?   ?    ? (     ,     :),  )

  "i "         

 .         
         .
ֳ      . 
   :  http://netnotes.narod.ru/interest/t9.html 
 " ""     ,        sarkara - ",  ()".        
    sukkar.       "" "=  :) 
    .       
  . 
 "  "" -   (  ""   " ").      :  sal,  Salz,  salt,  sel  .."

----------


## laithemmer

.      .   ,      ....    ... ?!    ,         . ϳ,     .
.   ,    ?!

----------


## estrangeiro

> ,    ?!

   !

----------


## laithemmer

> !

     .   ,   ???
    ,  .       ?

----------


## admin

,   , ,    .

----------

> ,      ....    ... ?!    ,

      "  ": "-, , "  ,     ?"

----------


## laithemmer

,     !!! 
 , ?

----------


## admin

> ,     !!! 
>  , ?

  ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  .

   ! 
ͺ,   ,     ,    ...  .    ?!           ?!      ....    !

----------


## RAMM

> .      .   ,      ....    ... ?!    ,         . ϳ,     .
> .   ,    ?!

    ,  .    .  http://www.ecosystema.ru/08nature/birds/129.php 
"...              .     , ,  .
   ,    ,     ,     ( ),     ,  , , .       .       ,   .      ,       ,   . . ,             :  ,            ,       ,     , , , ,  , , ,      .             ,    ,     ."

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  .... 
> "...              .     , ,  .
>    ,    ,     ,     ( ),     ,  , , ...

   !!    .
      :    ?   !    ,    ....

----------


## RAMM

> !!    .
>       :    ?   !    ,    ....

  . .       .
   . 

http://www.ecosystema.ru/08nature/birds/129.php
   .   " . 
..   .. ""    ,   
   . 
   !

----------


## estrangeiro

> . .       .
>    . 
> 
> http://www.ecosystema.ru/08nature/birds/129.php
>    .   " . 
> ..   .. ""    ,   
>    . 
>    !

   RAMM, ,       .     .

----------


## laithemmer

> .   " .

  ,   ,        ....   .       

> ..   .. ""    ,   
>    .

         !! ͺ      ))))
 !!  ?!  ,      -?!

----------

> ,      -?!

  
 ?   ?    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ...       " "?     ?       ?
>  ?   ?    ?

   !!!  !... ... ...     ... ,     )))))))))))

----------

.
   .    3 .  ?     ? 
,    ,    . 
   ,

----------


## laithemmer

> .
>    .    3 .  ?     ? 
> ,    ,    . 
>    ,

    !    !!! 볿   !!        .      
 ( ,    ):   ,   ,   ,   ,   ... 
....  -   ,     Ʋ!!!

----------

,  ,  ,  .      ?      , ,   ....????

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ,  ,  .      ?      , ,   ....????

       .          ,      .     .
      ...?!
     " "

----------


## SnegoVik

...  ,   ;)...
   .  ""     ...
    ,     .
 , , ,

----------


## RAMM

> ?   ?    ?

    ,        ,    .  ,    ,          . 
    ( )     .  http://vivovoco.rsl.ru/VV/JOURNAL/NA...2_04/BIRDS.HTM   

> .
>    .    3 .  ?     ? 
> ,    ,    . 
>    ,

   http://www.historyofreligion.org/russian/s/cb007.htm 
"       .  ,       .       ,      ( 4:16-17).     .   ...
  130     ,   .         ,    ,  .         ( 4:25-26).
      800 .        ,      .     930 .   ..."

----------

> ,      .

     ?    ,     3     .    ,  "",       ...
  900     ... ?

----------


## SnegoVik

> ?    ,     3     .    ,  "",       ...
>   900     ... ?

  ,   ,     , ..        .       ... -  Wikipedia ...   ...     .
,     .

----------


## RAMM

> ?    ,     3     .    ,  "",       ...
>   900     ... ?

     .     .

(     )  
      .
..   .

----------


## Odo

. 
 ,    ,      ,   璿           ?         .

----------


## aneisha

.     . 
   ,   .
 .     "".    .  ԲͲ?

----------


## Odo

> .     . 
>    ,   .
>  .     "".    .  ԲͲ?

  ,   ,

----------


## aneisha

, .
     "".  ,  ,   . .
  ? 
  ...

----------


## SnegoVik

> . [...]
>  .     "".    .  ԲͲ?

  ...     ... , ,       ...      .... ,   ,    , ,           ...

----------

> ,    ,      ,   璿           ?

  ,  ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> . 
>  ,    ,      ,   璿           ?         .

         ( 
)   .      
  .     ,
  ,    .

.

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,    .

   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

                    ,     
.    ,   .

----------

__ 
   ?

----------


## aneisha

.    㳺:))

----------


## admin

> ,     
> .    ,   .

     . ,      ,     ,     ,    .    ,     ,               .          ,     (         ,               )   ,        (, , , )       ,    -     .
       ,      ,      ,     .

----------


## Tail

,     :          ?

----------


## laithemmer

:(   ....

----------

, !   ,         ?

----------

> ?

  -...  ...  .    ...,   ,   .

----------


## aneisha

> ,     :          ?

  
    ?  ,   .       ,   ( :)))) ).     , .

----------


## Tail

> :(   ....

   ,   ?   

> ?  ,   .       ,   ( :)))) ).     , .

        ,   -  30

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ?

  ,        .  ,  :   -   ,   -

----------


## aneisha

> ,   -  30

   ,   .   ,   ,   -  . .  ? .............

----------


## Tail

> ,   .   ,   ,   -  . .  ? .............

        ?

----------


## V00D00People

...  ,   ...

----------


## Tail

> ...  ,   ...

----------


## Def

Tail, ,   !

----------


## Tail

> Tail, ,   !

   -   ,

----------


## V00D00People

> 

   ,        ?

----------


## Def

. 33,  ,   ,      .

----------


## Tail

> ,        ?

       ,            . - ,   ,   -  ..

----------


## V00D00People

> 

   ,. .  
  : 
                  .   ,    .   :
    ? 
..          .

----------

1 -              
 2 -                  
 3 -             
 4 -

----------


## Tail

> ,. .

     

> :
>                   .   ,    .   :
>     ? 
> ..          .

       ,    -  .  -         ,  -        ,             - .    .

----------

> ,             -

       ?

----------


## Tail

> ?

  ,                ,    -           -

----------

"     "
     ,            .    3 .   
  ,    ,    10 ,   ,  ,        .

----------

,  -?       ?**  !

----------

,  "     "()

----------

""?

----------

"   "():))))

----------


## Sir

> Photoshop?

  ,   .

----------


## _

-,   ,     " !"     ,    , ?

----------


## rust

...      ,  ,

----------


## admin

> -,   ,     " !"     ,    , ?

   ,        ,   ,    ,   ?

----------

!   "" -      
       ?

----------


## _Viki_

))
      .
  , ,,     .
   ,    )) 
      ,  ,
     ,   
     .   . 
   ,    ,
   ,    . 
     ,   ..
  .  )))

----------

*_Viki_*,

----------


## _Viki_



----------


## kobieta

> !   "" -      
>        ?

   ...      - http://www.poltavaforum.com/tereveni...-makoviya.html

----------

** ?    ?  ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

,    -

----------


## RAMM

> ** ?    ?  ?

  !  . .....

----------


## 23q

))  -"  ")) **:    
2 , 1  , 1    , 1  , 2  , 1   , 0,5~1   ,   -      

0,5     , 1   (  ) 
 , ,   .  .         .
    .
    t=220 . 
 15 ,    t=200     (~ 20 ).
 ,   2     .
    ,    .

----------


## RAMM

!  
"           -  "Trucco" (Sebastian), Joe Blasko.  ,    ,       . :        .        .       -  .     ,    ,   ,     ,       , ,        .            ,     . ,         .       ,      .  ,     . "  http://www.allnice.info/dreamteam/vi...azmina_larisa/

----------

!    *RAMM*       .
ֳ,     ?   쳿    !

----------


## 23q

> ...   ...

  ..    ...

----------


## aneisha

,   ?  ,        -   . 
 , ,  )))))

----------


## Regen

> ,   ?  ,        -   . 
>  , ,  )))))

   :   -   !

----------

....
ҳ  ....
       ,    :_ ",     ,      ,    "_ 
     ...     ...  ,   . ,   ,         - .    : , ,  ,   ,  ,     .  
     ,       ...    ? ,  ....

----------


## aneisha

,         .    .           )))))

----------


## RAMM

"    : , ,  ,   ,  ,     . 
     ,       ...    ? ,  ...." 
   : ,         ,     .
       .  , .  . 
:      ,          .  
      :      ,       ()      . 
          .

----------


## Odo

> ....
> ҳ  ....
>        ,    :_ ",     ,      ,    "_ 
>      ...     ...  ,   . ,   ,         - .    : , ,  ,   ,  ,     .  
>      ,       ...    ? ,  ....

    ,          , ., :       . 
      ,     : ,     , ,       ,     .  .

----------

,      
      ,    ...  *RAMM*,         ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,      
>       ,    ...  *RAMM*,         ?

  , .    ,   .
     .

----------


## laithemmer

!!!
    .      .             -  ,    - ,    .  
:  **?     ?   ?  ,  ?

----------


## Babaj

*H*elicopter

----------


## laithemmer

*Babaj*, ?  !!        , ,   !! ))     ,     " "!         ! :)

----------


## Babaj

.   ,   (   )        :))

----------

: ,  ,   "" -  ,   ""    ,   ?   ,   ?))

----------


## aneisha

( : ).  
ǲ:     ,     ,        .      . 
    ))))))

----------

> .

  ....     '  " ",   -    ,   -   .  !    ,   - .  !
 ,    ,      !

----------


## Olio

**,  ,     ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

,    +           
+              ( ),             

!!  :        ()
               ( )
  ,      .. !!! 
          ?    ?

----------


## RAMM

> ....
>           ?    ?

  "    ,             .          , ,  ,        ,      .           ,      ,      (      ,       ).         .       .        ,    ,   .   ,        ,          . ,       ,      ."  http://www.physel.ru/content/view/230/20/

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*RAMM*,                          
!        .  !

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,...                  ...

           ,        (    )    ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

..   
   ,         ,  
      ,   
     ? 
!  
 ,     ,   ,         ,

----------


## RAMM

(   ).
--------------------------------------------------
        ,                            . *     ,        .           .*          ( )  .  http://www.xiron.ru/content/view/16878/28/

----------

!
      ,    ,  _  ,  ?_
      ,  - "  "       -      ""
     ,    -    .   ,     !   - ³ " ".   ?      ?

----------



----------

?

----------


## admin

,    ,   . ,  ,   .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

...   ..

----------


## admin

,     .

----------


## RAMM

--------------------
: http://www.seas.gwu.edu/~alexan/papers/icip99.pdf
 : http://www.like.com/  
     . 
-------------------------------------------------------- http://www.findsounds.com/

----------

,    :       ,   .  __ ?       ?       ? 
      ,      !

----------


## kobieta

> ,    :       ,   .  __ ?       ?       ? 
>       ,      !

  
 ,

----------


## laithemmer

, ,     ?

----------


## kobieta

> , ,     ?

----------


## MaK

,

----------


## RAMM

> ,    :       ,   .  __ ?       ?       ? 
>       ,      !

     , -    -      . 
,        
 1570 .   "  ".

----------

?

----------


## laithemmer

)))) 
?

----------

,   !  ,    ?

----------


## laithemmer

,     -      , , ,       볿,   - ...

----------


## Tail

> ,   !  ,    ?

   ,

----------


## Olio

99,9% !

----------


## Tail

:  150      4,85,      (   )    80-90 +   +       -    ?

----------

** !         !
 ,       ))

----------


## Tail

> ** !         !
>  ,       ))

     ,      , , 100  ?

----------


## Uksus

?  .   , ,       5  ...

----------


## laithemmer

,     . ,  .        a.m   p.m.  ,     ,   - .        !    ,   -  ,    ,  .    -  ,  ? 
 ,     ! 
..   ,         ?  
  ,    ,      !!  ,    !      , ?

----------


## fabulist

*laithemmer*, Ante Meridiem -  , Post Meridiem -   ().   "before noon"  "afternoon".

----------


## laithemmer

*fabulist*, !
   (,  )  !

----------

> ,         ?

   ?
 ,         ,     .
      ?    ,     ?  ?     ?    ,  ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?
>  ,         ,     .

      !      )   

> ?    ,     ?  ?     ?    ,  ?

   ....,      :  ,  ,  ,   )    !      .   ,  :)

----------


## kobieta

> !      )
>  ....,      :  ,  ,  ,   )    !      .   ,  :)

  ,   ,     , ?     -   ? 
      -    ,   ,         . .       .    ,       -   .
      ,  , ͪ  !   

> fabulist, !
>    (,  )  !

  , , ,     ,    ,      ... ,    .     -  -  ,   - .    !

----------

> ....,      :  ,  ,  ,   )    !

    ,   ,   !     , ?       ,      . ˳        ,    -  .
  ,       !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ,   !     , ?       ,      . ˳        ,    -  .
>   ,       !

  ,      -       ! "...      ..." 
̳  - ,   ,  ,  ,   , ......  ,    !
  -    ,  - ,     ,   -   -)      !

----------


## Olio

ĳ,  , )))  ,  ,  ,  .
        ,   ,   :   ? '        ,    ...  ?

----------


## _

> ,   ,   !     , ?       ,      . ˳        ,    -  .
>   ,       !

   !!!    !  ,   .   (  ) -   -   -

----------


## kobieta

... -  ,     ...

----------

*_*,      -"".  !   !

----------


## Uksus

,   -  ,   ,           1/3   (   ).      , ,   ,               -      - ,   ,   -?    ?     ???
  -    ???

----------

__ 
 " ?".    ....

----------


## aneisha

**,   !     ,      )))

----------

> ,      )))

   ,    ,     ? ֳ  !
" , ,    ,  ". ?

----------


## kobieta

ҳ  , ... ,    .
** .
,      ,  ,     **.   -  (  ),    - .
    ,       ,     . , ... ,  .
       ,    ,   -.
    -      .
 ,     ....    ,  ,   .
     ? -      ,         ?
      ?
       -    ...  *  ,     ?      ?
  -      ?   ,    ,   ,  ?*

----------


## Uksus

.  ,    ,     ,     )

----------


## kobieta

> .  ,    ,     ,     )

  
 ...
....
,        -  ,   ,     ,       .
    -   .    ,  ...        ,      ,    .

----------

,  . . ,   ,        .

----------


## kobieta

> ,  . . ,   ,        .

    !      !

----------


## bigmozes

,   -     ?

----------


## Uksus

?  ?  ? ͳ,     .   ,    -   )

----------


## kobieta

> ?  ?  ? ͳ,     .   ,    -   )

      ....  .
 ,   ,  ...    .      - .
      !!!

----------


## laithemmer

-   ....  ... , ?

----------


## kobieta

> -   ....  ... , ?

  
,   !

----------


## bigmozes

> .  ,    ,     ,     )

  -   ?
-  .
- ?
-      ,     ,    ! 
...

----------


## laithemmer

!
³    ?     -   ,    - ?!    !

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,  ,     ,   ...   ,    ..      ""

----------


## Olio

, ,    ,    ,      ,        ...    ? ..    ... ,   ,   ,  )))

----------


## laithemmer

,      )
    ,      ?     ? 
 ,     ,      -   ,      ,

----------

!        ,     .
 , - .

----------


## laithemmer

,      :)  ,   -    (     - " !") 
..   ,   ,     -     ,     ,    ....     :)

----------


## fabulist

> ,

   -  .   

> ,     .

    -  .    .  
  , ,     (,    .).           (    )     .   ,      ,        ,    -     .

----------


## laithemmer

> , ,     (,    .).           (    )     .   ,      ,        ,    -     .

    !  !    !       )))   ,   -!!
        ?   ? ?! ͺ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?   ? ?! ͺ?

  ,     ,     ,   ,    .   . ))
  ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

!       !       )))
   . 
   ,     !

----------

* !*
     ?       15 .      : " , !     4 ...". ׳?!!!
 "  ,  !".  -  !    -  2 ,  10 ,  ""   "".     2   15 !
   //   ?

----------


## S

> //   ?

    .

----------


## Scald

-      :)

----------


## laithemmer

> //   ?

  *Scald*  -  ,  .    1.5 - 2 .

----------

,  , 15 ?

----------


## Olio

, )))

----------


## Sky

30-40 ,   -  20.   -

----------


## Uksus

,   ,   15 ,    30.   -  1,5-2 .       30-45 .     )))

----------


## Cveha

)))      30-40 .     .   ,          ,    15

----------


## kobieta

> ,  , 15 ?

  ...    15  :)

----------


## Olio

)).
      "",     ,    ,      ((  ,      "" ,     ,  ,       ,   ?  ?)))

----------


## RAMM

,      -,   "" .     .  .    .  ,        .

----------


## admin

*Olio*,    ,           .

----------


## Olio

> Olio,    ,           .

  ,   ?)))

----------


## Sky

,          ,     ""

----------

.
   -   : ", , , , ", "--,  ", " ", ", !"
  :     ?

----------


## 23q

, , ... ...   ,     ,   ...

----------


## Cveha

,   "г,  -   )))"

----------

.      -    ,  " .     ...

----------


## Olio

,       ?)))

----------


## RAMM

> ,       ?)))

   , .

----------


## Olio

> 

        ,  !     !)))

----------


## RAMM

> ,  !     !)))

       ( )

----------


## Olio

> ( )

    
  ,      ?)))

----------


## Uksus

*Olio*,         ,   ,     .    ,        .   -  .

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ?)))

  .        . ( ),     ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## Olio

> ,

          ,     '   

> 

      ))

----------


## Uksus

!   .

----------


## Sky

> !   .

    ,   ,    

> !)))

  _______________________________ 
    ,  , ,   - 36,1?    ?
..

----------


## Cveha

² ( )     ,     .
  , ,      ,    ². 
       ,     ,     ,  ,       ,  )))

----------


## Olio

:
 pdf  - ,    -  .   !))

----------

, ** ** .     ,   ,    .     .    ,       ,   , ,   ...
      ?

----------


## Sky

**,     ,        ,   .     -    ,    - 5 .     ,      .

----------

**. ** .
 - , -.     ? __?

----------


## Olio

> ""  "".

    )))

----------


## _21

> ,

         ?

----------


## Sky

*_21*,  ,    -   .

----------


## _21

*Sky*,  ""

----------


## Olio

,         ?

----------


## Victorious

...* -*    ,   ;   .

----------


## fabulist

> ,         ?

  Google Earth , , .

----------


## Olio

,   ,   ,      )))        ,      )))

----------


## serg1975

+))

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*,    , , 6 .

----------


## fabulist

> ,         ?

     ,      :

----------

,   "  ".      -?

----------


## nickeler

**,    !       .  . 
̳-
      1958 [10].
 -     1963 . ϳ  -  18771878             34- Ѻ    .              .          , -  ,       [10].
 Գ


 ͳ
 
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/

----------

?

----------


## kobieta

> ,         ?

       ,     -.             ,   .         .
   ,        .   (  ), ,    ,     .   ,   ,     -  .  
   ,    :
    ,  ..   ,   .   :    ...     ,     ,         ,    ,       ,      .      ,           .  
    -  .    -    ,  .. ,    .  
,    .

----------


## Olio

> 

   ,    ?)))

----------


## kobieta

> ,    ?)))

       ,   .     ( ).     ( ),       .     ,   .

----------


## Sky

> -
> Գ

    ,    -    .

----------

*Olio*,      -,      (   ).           ,    (       ).      - , , ...

----------


## Olio

> ( ).

  ))

----------


## Olio

:
  ""      : ,   -    ( )    ?
  :   (!)     (,         ).

----------


## LAEN

> 

         -

----------


## Sky

**:    ,       ?  
      ,      .

----------


## Olio

**:    *Sky*,      )))

----------

ֳ !

----------


## Olio

**,   ?   䳿   !))

----------


## sharasha

> :   (!)     (,         ).

     ? --!!!

----------


## Def

> ? --!!!  
>    ? --!!!  
>    ? --!!!

  ? ?

----------

> ? ?

     :)

----------


## Olio

> ? --!!!

      ?))))
  ,       )))

----------


## sharasha

!)))))))))))))    β !!!

----------


## Olio

*sharasha*, '   β,    
,  , :)  β)))

----------


## Sky

ͺ,     .  .      .
 ?   ?  ճ     ))

----------


## Olio

,  ,  , :    "" ( )  '  ,  ,     , ,  ?...

----------


## Sky

*Olio*,         .       .

----------

.   **  ?
        -      ?   ? ?  ?      ?
     - ,   ?

----------

)

----------


## RAMM

,      ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - ,   ?

   .    ,

----------


## fabulist

, , , .      .
- ....

----------


## Sky

**,    http://rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/de...3245/index.htm

----------


## Mihey

,    (3  1)      50

----------


## Tail

, .       -

----------


## Mihey

???

----------


## Tail

.

----------


## kobieta

,   -    -

----------

-

----------


## Olio

: " !"... ,     ,   )))

----------


## Olio

> ..!!!!!???????"

   ,              ,     ,  ??!!!

----------


## RAMM

,     ) *Olio*,     ?!,     ,  .   1  3,    .

----------


## nickeler

*RAMM*,      - .(  )   .

----------


## karlovka

.,     ! ,.

----------


## Olio

,   ,     ?

----------


## sharasha

*Olio*, !  !

----------


## Mihey

*Olio*,   http://mobile.beeline.ua/ua/tarifs/a...2-98c5e84b9469

----------


## Olio

> Olio, !  !

     ,  )))   ,   ,  "   ,  !"   ,    ....)))   

> Olio,

    ,     ,   ))

----------


## nickeler

*Olio*,  ?    ?    , .    .

----------


## sharasha

> 

  , ,     .     !

----------


## Olio

> , ,     .     !

  ,    .    ,   ,     ,        )))           ?

----------


## laithemmer

"":  ,   (   -  ??  ??)           ,      ,   .    ,     -  ,    .   ??          ?     ?     ??

----------


## Sky

*Olio*,    -   ,           ,       -    .    -  ,   .

----------


## Olio

> ??

  ,  ))) 
     .. :    ?

----------

> .. :    ?

       ,     ().      ,     ,   ,    .
- ,     ?
- -?     ,     .    ?
-  ,  , :"  "
-    ?    ?   .
 -?..
- ,     .
- ..
 ,  ,   ?

----------


## Olio

> ,  ,   ?

  )))          :    ,  , ,    .         )))

----------

-, .    .  ( )    ,      .     !

----------


## Olio

**, ,     ,      ,       : "  ,    !"

----------


## Sky

*Olio*,   ,      . ,      (.  ).    

> ,

     (  - )  .   ,  .      .   -   .         .
..    -      

> ϲ   -Ͳ ϲ ̲     Ͳ Ļ
> ... 
>     .         . .

----------


## Olio

*Sky*,      ,     )))

----------


## Mila

-     2-  ϲ      ?   , ?
  ,        ?

----------

> -     2-  ϲ      ?   , ?

      ,       ?
   ,  ,   2 . .   !

----------


## RAMM

> -     2-  ϲ      ?...

   ,  .

----------


## Olio

> 2-  ϲ

  ???? * ... ! ...  !)))

----------


## Mila

0,75?    , ,      ,     ,  ,      .      0,3, 0,4?

----------


## Sky

> 0,3, 0,4?

  .      . 0,375 .       .     .

----------


## Mihey

0,4    0,5))) ,    - )

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,      ?))

----------


## Mihey

http://polyana.ua/catalog/2125/10849/ 0,375  *Sky*,  ?      " "    ...

----------


## Mila

> .      . 0,375 .       .     .

     ?     ((  *Mihey*      ,     ,    )   ,

----------


## Mihey

200  http://polyana.ua/catalog/2125/10853/  *Mila*, !  ))) 
  200   200   ))  0,75

----------


## Mila

> 200  http://polyana.ua/catalog/2125/10853/  *Mila*, !  ))) 
>   200   200   ))  0,75

  ,  (    ,   ))
 200    600  4 000  0,75,    ,     )

----------


## Sky

> ?

   , -   ,    .   

> )))

      ,    .            .   .     Liebfraumilch -    ͳ  ,  .

----------


## Mihey

))    ,     )  *Sky*,     )))       ,    ,

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,     ?       -   ,   ͳ  1,20-1,80   7-8  -  ?   ,           1-1,5 .      .       .

----------


## Mila

> )))       ,    ,

    ,      - Martini Asti   Cinzano Asti,    ,  )

----------


## Sky

> Martini Asti

  .       Cafe de Paris

----------


## Mihey

*Sky*, ))    ))         - ....

----------


## 23q

)

----------


## Mihey

*23q*, )))

----------


## 23q

*Mihey*,  ?     .

----------


## Mihey

*23q*,   ))

----------


## Sky

> 

       - "  -   ". ̳,   ?       ,      .

----------


## Mihey

*Sky*,     " "   ?

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,     .      ,  .

----------


## Mihey

*Sky*,       )     !   )     ,     ?

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,    .  .   . - -  ,  (  ), - -  (  , ).     .

----------

" "?       ?

----------


## 23q

**,     ,   .

----------

,        .  ? 
1)       " "
2)   " "
3)       " "

----------


## fabulist

"" -    "  "

----------

,        ,   .  ?

----------


## fabulist

---

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,        ,   .  ?

       ,   ?              .     ,   ,     .           .
---
,      " ",    :- ))

----------


## fabulist

> ,   ?              .

      ,   ,     .   ,            ,   . 
  -     ,      " ".    ,   . , ,   .
,   ,       " ",       ֲ     .
  -         . ,    ,      [] .

----------


## Sky

> ,        .  ?

   

> .     ,    . ,     .   ** .   . ,  ,       ,   .  ,     .     , ,       ,     .       (      ),    .          ,  ,  ,  .    ,   ,     ,       .            .   ,         .     ,      .      , ,   .      ,       ,  ,  ,

  http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/quiz/546/  

> .             ,              , ,    .

  http://www.pharmencyclopedia.com.ua/...e/3744/kroxmal

----------


## fabulist

> ,   ,     ,       .            .   ,         .     ,      .

  -  ,          . ,        ,     . ,  , .

----------


## nickeler

> ,   ,     .   ,            ,   .

      :        ,     , ,     ,    " ,    .    , ,   .    ,    ,    ,  ,   .    .          .    .      . )))

----------


## fabulist

> . )))

  ....     . ))))))  

> :        ,     , ,     ,    " ,    .    , ,   .    ,    ,    ,  ,   .    .          .

   ,      (  )     - . ճ ,       .      -   .   ,  ,  ...   ,    .
  ,    ,      ,   ,     ,  , , ? , ,   ,    ,       ,         .     .     ,  ? ))))))))))

----------


## nickeler

*fabulist*,   ,   ̲    "     Ẵ"   

> ,  ? ))))))))))

   ))))

----------


## 23q

> ,        ,   .  ?

      ...

----------


## fabulist

䳿, .          100%      ,  , ....

----------


## nickeler

*fabulist*,      .   .   ,     .    ,      .

----------


## fabulist



----------


## Olio

> 

  -,    ,    (  - :))

----------

:)     :)

----------


## Mila

ѳ,  ,     ?

----------

,  .

----------


## Mila

> ,  .

    - ,       / ?    ?       ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006



----------


## Gonosuke

- ,    ...

----------


## Sky

*Gonosuke*  .      .       ,     - .

----------


## nickeler

.    .      .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ѳ,  ,     ?

        ( ),      - ...  ,    ,          .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?       ,        .

      ,  . ˳ . ,    ? :)     ,   ,    ...   ,     .

----------


## Klappka

.   ,  ...   ,  .

----------


## Olio

: , , 19-  -   1800-1899.,  90-  -  1990-1999.,   1980-1989.?

----------


## fabulist

,     .     0: 0-, 10-, 20-, 30  .. ,  ""  ""  . 
  ISO 8601      .  ,    (, ) ,    1  ..       -   0,     ,  " .
  ,    .)

----------

,    .   .      ,    ,  ,    :     ?  .    ,       ,  ,    ,    ;      ? ?

----------


## Ch!p

,      ,  ?

----------


## Mihey

**,   (     )?  ,  )

----------

?    ,    ,     .     ? ?       !

----------


## Ch!p

, ,     ,    .

----------


## Sky

**,  ))  

> ?

     -  . ͺ,   ,       ,    .

----------


## Ch!p

, "  .
    ,  ,     .
,      ,        ,      . 
   ,  , .

----------


## Olio

˳ :         ,              . ,  ,    -   ,

----------

?          
    ?   ?

----------

**,    ,           .     -        .

----------


## flataut

( ) ,         .     12 .          ,    ,     .

----------

